# Mitre saw in a small shed



## nosuchhounds (28 Feb 2021)

Hi, im new to the forum and relatively new to woodworking. I have a small 10' x 8' pent roof workshop which i am trying to organise into a smarter workspace as i would like a jobsote table saw. My main issue is my oversized sliding mitre saw! I dont use it nearly enough but still usefull to have on hand, how have people dealt with such issues? Im contemplated having it stored flat against my shed wall on a hinge system of sorts such as the one featured on woodwork junkie website.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jameshow (28 Feb 2021)

Can you swap it for a flip saw or a combination mitre saw with the table on top. 

Or hang it from the ceiling out of the way? 

Or use it to build a bigger workshop lol! 

Cheers James


----------



## nosuchhounds (2 Mar 2021)

Im tempted by the last suggestion!


----------



## jcassidy (2 Mar 2021)

I have exactly the same problem. I bought the brushless lidl mitre saw, underpowered as it is, and use that for most jobs now. Sliding mitre saw comes out for Big Jobs and I usually set it up outside on a knockdown bench. Also because Big Jobs result in Big Dust Problems... Very happy with being able to quickly size lengths on my bench and moving outside for larger stuff.


----------



## Fitzroy (2 Mar 2021)

I’ve a sizeable (mitre saw that only comes out for a small number of jobs. Most of the time it’s as quick to hand cut than set it up. It’s a luxury that I’d ditch if I was short of space. I’d work out another solution if I had too.

Bought it when building my workshop. Chopping lots of stud work to length is what they excel at. 

Fitz


----------

